# Scopehosts.com - 70% Black Friday Off on Shared hosting | VPS hosting | Get Discount till Cyber Mond



## Scopehosts (Nov 25, 2016)

*BLACK FRIDAY CELEBRATIONS*
================================
Scopehosts is glad to announce the Best Web hosting offers for this Blackfirday. Be a Crazy Shopper and relish the Outstanding Experience with heading web hosting services.


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Grab **70% Discount on All Hosting Services *
*-->> SHARED HOSTING | RESELLER HOSTING | VPS HOSTING <<-- *
*Use Code :** "CRAZY_SHOPPERS"** | Valid Till : CYBER MONDAY (28th Nov)*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*SHARED HOSTING - Boost your online business with us. *
Scopehsots shared website hosting plans are quickest way to get your website online immediately. Our packages are perfect for static websites, blogs, portfolio, online stores, forums and database-drive websites. This is all possible with our Solid State Drives(SSDs) helping your website load 200% faster. 


*| Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : CloudLinux | Setup : Instant |*

*Shared hosting Plan 1 @**€ 2.99 /mo.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
SSD : 5GB  
Websites : 2 
Monthly Bandwidth :100GB  
Add-on / Park Domains : 1  
Sub Domains : 100   
Mysql Databases : Unlimited 
Email Accounts: Unlimited POP3  
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*>>>  ORDER NOW  <<< *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


*RESELLER HOSTING - Kick start your own Webhosting Biz.!*
ScopeHosts offer an affordable way to get into the Web Hosting Business with offshore Reseller Web Hosting Solutions. This allows you to keep your costs low while building an income for your online business. Now you can have your web site hosted while offering the hosting solutions to others all with one single account.  


*| Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : CloudLinux | Setup : Instant|*
 


*Reseller hosting Plan @** € 9.99 /mo.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
50GB SSD
2000GB Monthly Bandwidth
100 Add-on / Park Domains
100 Sub Domains
100 Mysql Databases
100 POP3 Email Accounts
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*>>>  ORDER NOW  <<< *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


*VPS Hosting - Linux VPS | Windows VPS*
VPS are powered by OpenVZ hypervisor  OR XEN Virtualization with 1Gbps network line and mounted on SolusVM Panel. OpenVZ Virtualization provides better performance, scalability, density, dynamic resource management, and ease of administration than the alternatives. Take advantage of our state-of-the-art servers, fully redundant fiber network, and our team of Linux specialists. 


*| Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam), Germany(Frankfurt), Russia(Mascow) | Platform : OpenVZ / XEN | Setup : Instant|*
 


*Linux VPS Plan @ ** € 9.99/mo.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
vSWAP : 1024 MB    
HDD : 50 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux  *  *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*>>>  ORDER NOW  <<< *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


*Windows VPS Plan 1 @ **€ 10.99/mo. *
*--------------------------------*
Processor : Xeon Quad Core
CPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
SSD : 35 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*    
Access mode : Remote Desktop (RDP)    
Operating system : Windows-Server-R2-Std-2008 2008 | Windows-Server-R2-Std-2012 2012
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*>>>  ORDER NOW  <<< *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


*>>>>> >>>> >>> > VIEW SOME SPECIAL OFFERS ON WEB HOSTING SERVICE < <<< <<<< <<<<<* 


*What Else You Get With Your Hosting Services ! :*
*..........................................................................................*
*- MASTER CONTROL PANEL *
*- CHOICE OF OPERATING SYSTEMS*
*- MONEYBACK GUARANTEE *
*- 24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!*
*- NETWORK / HARDWARE*
*- BEST HOSTING DISCOUNTS*
*- FREE MIGRATION*
*- ENOUGH DEDICATED RESOURCES*
*- BEST VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGY*
*- FREE FIREWALL*
*- BASIC DDOS PROTECTION*
*- SECURED HOSTING ENVIRONMENT*
*- INSTANT SETUP*
*- ANYTIME UPGRADE/DOWNGRADE OPTION*
*- CUSTOMIZED HOSTING FEATURES* 


*VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : *
*=================================================== *
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


*Live Support :*
*==================================================*
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


* *


*  *


----------

